# How do you straighten a wig?



## scarey

I bought a wig at the end of halloween last year, a long red one, but the hair is wavy and I need it to be straight....so I was wondering...does anyone out there knows how to straighten a halloween wig =)


----------



## scarey

found the answer to my own question....






incase anyone else would like to try it =)


----------



## freudstein

Yeah thanks for the link. I'm sure users will find it helpful 

I have read somewhere that you can only do it with certain types of wig though, so make sure you know what type you have, so you don't risk damaging it


----------



## kittyvibe

I use the boil method to fix messy hair off my vintage My Little Ponies. I just use a regular conditioner but the silky + yakky works and Id wager any conditioner made for ethnic hair will work as well to tame the frizzy s on the wig.


----------



## scarey

I loved my little ponies growing up =)

I am assuming the wig I have is synthetic..and will hope for the best...I am just trying to figure out what I am going to put it on so that it hangs straight..


----------



## kittyvibe

you can get the foam wig heads at pretty much any party store. Sometimes you can get them at sale prices but usually they are $5-6. At least then you can attach it to a "head" as far as attaching it to something, it has a hole in the bottom, so if you can make a stand for it, or put it on a tripod?


----------



## scarey

I ended up putting it on a large vase that I have...I think it turned out pretty good, but may later on try to straighten it even more....just did 3 pots of water...probably could use a couple more to get it pin straight..

Everytime my husband would go into the bathroom, he'd say 'That thing freaks me out, I feel like its going to move'...'I must say, you keep my life interesting'...lol...Thats gotta be a good thing right...lol


----------



## RCIAG

That's just awesome! How did we manage to figure things out before the internet?!?! Cause I don't recall the encyclopedia having answers like that!!


----------



## scarey

I would defintely be lost without the internet, school definitely doesnt teach you everything you need to know =) I get inspired from others creativity...lol


----------



## scarey

now if only I could be as creative! 

Without the internet I would definitely not have thought you could make props from PVC pipe, glad I discovered that..large props are pretty expensive otherwise


----------



## bl00d

That wig in the video looks like my girlfriends hair colors right now lol


----------



## kingwood asylum

This was very useful. Thank you very much. We use a couple of wigs in our haunt and after they are stored all year they look pretty nappy when taken out of storage.


----------

